# Anyone here prefer to own just one cockatiel?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm curious to know if you prefer to own just one cockatiel or two. Which would you choose and why? Thanks.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey is my first cockatiel and for the moment i'm happy with just one. I have my budgie too, and this way i have plenty of time and attention for both of them.

I may change my mind in the future, when Smokey is more tame and properly settled, but for now one is enough


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have one right now but I will be buying another one soon. I am going to stop at 2 because I do not think I will be able to give the attention they need if I had more than 2. I also want to give Rusty a companion and I know I will enjoy a second bird myself.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Am quite happy with zippy he is quite happy on his own I think getting another one would just annoy him besides I don't have the room 

I am with zippy most of the day and he gets lots of attention from me 

we are both happy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I prefer two (in fact when I bought my first tiel I bought two of them together) because tiels are a flock animal and I knew I wasn't going to be able to be home all the time to keep happy. So they do that for me!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I only got one bird because my rationale back then was that I would rather just have one and take care of it really really well so that that bird will be my baby and won't have to compete for affection or feel jealous, and if I have to pay for vet bills then I can afford them for just one bird, knowing what vet bills usually cost. But now I am always wondering if I should get Sunny a friend since she must be lonely during the day when I'm at work and I feel so bad because birds are supposed to be in flocks and it is cruel to her to have to be alone on most days. But I am worried Sunny will be jealous of the new bird since she is already used to being the little princess in the family. It's a double-edged sword and I just don't know what to do. Maybe other members can give me some advice from their own experiences? (Sorry don't mean to cut into your thread, maybe others can just pm me with their advice or something that will be great. )


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I prefered only one than I obviously would've stopped at one.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have two, theyre not best buddies, but theyre friends at least and a flock. without tsuka, dally has anxiety issues by herself. she gets separation anxiety and cant be left alone, not even for 5 minutes! so i much prefer two, but i think one is ok for some birds. tsuka by himself would be fine, he'd be happy with people as his flock. dally would be ok as a single bird if someone was home ALL the time, 24/7 with constant all day attention where she wouldnt freak out at being alone... so its better for her to have a friend.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

If I was starting from scratch so to speak, I probably would get 2 birds because I work during the day. However, my tiel is rehomed and spent the first 15 years of his life before me as an only bird. I think he's happy as the only bird because it's what he's used to and enjoys having all of my attention when I'm home.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

If it was up to me (hubby says only one, I think he's afraid I'll start breeding again which I have NO intentions of doing, too much work at this time) I would get 2. I like the outgoing personality and whistling/ talking ability of the males and the trouble they can get into. However I also LOVE the snuggling of the females. For me the "perfect" fit would be a male who whisltes/talks and yet loves to be loved on.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I have one. I was actually saying to my husband yesterday that I think our Monte is the type of bird that if we got another one he'd be like a puppy with the new one. I think he'd bond to it so fast and we'd be out in the cold. Anyway that's the impression I get. But at the same time I think about whether to get another one or not. AT the moment we're still getting used to a bird that thinks he runs the house and is the boss. And it's only been 4 weeks since we got Monte. Would I get another one if I felt Monte was really lonely. Yes I think I would, and risk the relationship between him and us so he'd be happy.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have two, theyre not best buddies, but theyre friends at least and a flock. without tsuka, dally has anxiety issues by herself. she gets separation anxiety and cant be left alone, not even for 5 minutes! so i much prefer two, but i think one is ok for some birds. tsuka by himself would be fine, he'd be happy with people as his flock. dally would be ok as a single bird if someone was home ALL the time, 24/7 with constant all day attention where she wouldnt freak out at being alone... so its better for her to have a friend.


Same situation here. I only wanted one, but Juju was not okay by himself. He would freak out every time I left the room and I'm just not home enough for a bird with that kind of personality right now. Once I got Moon, I stopped having to feel guilty every moment I wasn't with Juju. It's taken a few weeks but they're now both bonding with me despite having each other for company. They're not best buddies either, but just having each other there helps so much. I think Moon would be okay as an only bird, since he is so much calmer than Juju, but he's also quite social and gets very demanding of my attention when I come home from work. So I'm not sure. I think for us, it's better this way, but if I wasn't gone 9 - 10 hours on most days I probably would have stuck with just one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I have one. I was actually saying to my husband yesterday that I think our Monte is the type of bird that if we got another one he'd be like a puppy with the new one. I think he'd bond to it so fast and we'd be out in the cold. Anyway that's the impression I get. But at the same time I think about whether to get another one or not. AT the moment we're still getting used to a bird that thinks he runs the house and is the boss. And it's only been 4 weeks since we got Monte. Would I get another one if I felt Monte was really lonely. Yes I think I would, and risk the relationship between him and us so he'd be happy.


You wouldn't lose your bond with Monte. My Cinnamon, even after she took a mate and had babies, still wanted to be with me more than anyone else. Monte would just love all of you. 



> But I am worried Sunny will be jealous of the new bird since she is already used to being the little princess in the family. It's a double-edged sword and I just don't know what to do. Maybe other members can give me some advice from their own experiences? (Sorry don't mean to cut into your thread, maybe others can just pm me with their advice or something that will be great.


None of my birds got jealous of other birds. Fuzzy went through the teenage hormonal stage and he didn't like anyone but me, but he got over that pretty quickly. Jeep and Snowball don't mind sharing as long as they both get a piece of me. So Sunny would probably be OK with a friend.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I only have one. I have two budgies in addition to Ralph, and I found out a few weeks ago that three birds is my absolute limit. I live in a one bedroom apartment and don't have a lot of space or money for vet bills. Ralph usually gets several hours of attention a day from both me and my husband, and she loves being around people. It's what she's used to. I think she does ok.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> I prefer two (in fact when I bought my first tiel I bought two of them together) because tiels are a flock animal and I knew I wasn't going to be able to be home all the time to keep happy. So they do that for me!


Similar. We have one arriving on Tuesday but I've already got my eye open for number #2. I will however be housing them separately. I have learnt from previous experience they are easier to work with and more interested in people if you do this, but they can still talk to each other when ever they want and come out the play at the same time if they get on. I have 2 young kids and hopefully me and my husband will both be in uni by the new year so I need to make sure that the bird isn't lonely when we have assignments and things. I also think long term it's healthy for them to have someone to talk birdy with


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I had one Cockatiel, LC, who was as happy as could be being an only Cockatiel.. when I had him, I was going to school, and had a job, but he was out of his cage all day (which was left open so he could go in and out) and my mum was home to supervise him, he had run of the house most of the time too. Then I was happy with just one, but he is the reason why I love Cockatiels as much as I do now, and I have quite a few at the moment.


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i have one at the moment, and am planning to get a new one this week. i think it would be good to get two cockatiels, cos even if there is a strong bond between the birds and us, its always best to get them a companion of their own species. i dont think they'd get jealous as long as we give equal attention to both birds. 

at the same time, i too am worried that if i get a new bird, will Nussy lose his attachment with me? he loves to be with us all the time. also, i'm worried if the new bird will have a bad influence on this fellow. anyway, putting away all my concerns and doubt, i've decided to get a new bird cos its alway best for a bird to share his/her cage with someone else


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I've only got one, and like having one, but I'm starting to think Chase might be lonely. She was alone for most of this week, and she's been crying non-stop. It's such a dilemma because I don't know if I could handle having 2! Maybe once Chase has been here for awhile and I have her trained I might get another one.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I had one by himself and I could tell he was lonely and I got him a buddy and I don't regret it. I do have one that I would house by herself and not feel bad. She hates other birds and prefers to have her own space. It all depends on the bird.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have two because I like having birds in pairs or small flocks. I think it's good for them. My two cockatiels are not bonded pair but they do flock call each other when they get separated around the house, they are a flock of some sort annd that gives them some kind of reassurance I guess. They also like to roam around the house together pecking and trotting, looking for things to get into, LOL. They also sleep on the same perch.
They are both very attached to me, so I don't see a problem keeping more than one bird.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

For me it worked best when I owned one male cockatiel and then I got a budgie to keep him company. Then the Budgie died and I got another male cockatiel (because I felt sorry for him when I wasn't at home) which was a mistake because the noise doubled... two males singing to each other.

My perfect setup would be one cockatiel and then a budgie to keep the cockatiel company.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just make sure not to house them together...budgies can be bullies and hurt the cockatiel. But cages next to each other would be perfect.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104 this sticky explains the problems that can happen with tiels and other birds.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Just make sure not to house them together...budgies can be bullies and hurt the cockatiel.


Yup....prime example was Zazu squeezing through the bars into Tenchi's cage and then chasing him around and claiming his best toys and food bowl even though she was a 3rd his size









edit - oh yeah, she also liked to bathe in his water bowl and leave her fluff in there! He was not impressed lol


----------

